# Beef Outlook



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's a upbeat outlook from a Purdue perspective.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/beef_industry_on_a_slow_road_to_recovery/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks Mike.

I hope those predictions become reality. I am feeding a ton per week in creep feed right now. I need for that to pay off come Fall.

Our local sale barn calf prices have increased the last two weeks. Weaners are being bought and put out to graze until they are ready to put on feed this fall. By then corn prices should be down and allow for some profit for the stockers and feed lots.


----------

